
Gandi incident report of DNS hi-jacking for drive-by payloads - mgbmtl
https://news.gandi.net/fr/2017/07/rapport-dincident-du-7-juillet-2017/
======
mgbmtl
This blog post in English has more details for the .ch/.il TLDs:
[https://securityblog.switch.ch/2017/07/07/94-ch-li-domain-
na...](https://securityblog.switch.ch/2017/07/07/94-ch-li-domain-names-
hijacked-and-used-for-drive-by/)

Impacted domains by TLDs were: .ES, .SE, .UA, .CAT, .IT, .HK, .ASIA, .AU, .NL,
.DE, .CX, .PT, .RU, .CM, .DK, .PH, .MG, .LU, .JP, .AT, .GY, .CZ, .GR, .RO,
.HT, .NZ, .SH, .AM, .NO, .PL, .SI

